# HHI - Health House International



## System (28 July 2011)

International Coal Limited (ICX) is focussed on two prospective exploration projects:

Bundaberg Project – located in the Maryborough basin north of Bundaberg and targeting open pit hard Coking Coal deposits.

South Blackall Project – located in the emerging Eromanga Basis and targeting tonnage Thermal Coal deposits.

International Coal will undertake a focus and cost effective drilling programmes as quickly as possible after the completion of its IPO.

http://www.intercoal.com.au


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

*Re: ICX - International Coal*

*South Blackall
*Maiden JORC resource of ICX’s South Blackall Project
• ICX confirm a JORC compliant Inferred Thermal Coal Resource at EPC2197 of 728 million tonnes lessthan 1 year after listing on ASX
• Average cumulative seams of 13.93metres achieved – Moultrie’s Independent Exploration Target had
previously predicted that the average cumulative seam would be 10metres
• Less than 15% of EPC2197 has been drilled to date to achieve this substantial inferred resource
• Planning for another drill programme is underway in order to significantly increase this inferred
resource number
• ICX holds an additional 8,000 km² of tenements under application adjacent to EPC2197 – drilling to date has
covered less than 1.2% of our potential landholding in the Eromanga Basin
• ICX is well placed to be a leading developer of coal resources in the emerging and exciting Eromanga
Basin region

ICX recommences drilling at South Blackall – EPC 2197
Announcement highlights –
● Phase 2 drill programme has recommenced with 2 holes completed within the first week,
● Drill program and hole locations clearly defined over project area with focus on shallow depth intersections and following seam structures ,
● Results of our first program have provided significant valuable technical data from which this programme is now based,
● Approximately 12 – 15 holes of rotary and diamond drilling will be conducted over the forthcoming months,
● Senior consultants and management team are currently on site managing the program and the development of an onsite camp,
● Technical results from our first programme are currently being concluded and shall be released in the short term
● Our aim is to significantly increase the Inferred Resource size from EPC2197 as previously announced in April 2012

Development of South Blackall Projects
In addition to the development of EPC2197, ICX is currently exploring a number of alternatives to develop many of its adjoining projects that are currently under application.
The Board of ICX is currently in discussion with a number of parties about the development of these sites and the company looks forward to providing further updates about this in the near future.
*ICX has recently received advice from the Queensland government that a number of the adjoining projects under application may be granted in the near term.

Bundaberg
*ICX, in conjunction with the Moultrie Group, have also prepared an extensive drilling and exploration plan for EPC 2194. ICX is currently in discussions with a number of parties about this drilling programme and whilst a commencement date has yet to be concluded, the company plans to start as soon as negotiations are finalised.


132m FPO shares on issue, $3.2m on hand, roughly a $10.5m MC.


----------



## System (2 October 2015)

On October 2nd, 2015, International Coal Limited (ICX) changed its name and ASX code to Velpic Limited (VPC).


----------



## jono3946 (19 November 2015)

*#1 Growth Stock 2016 Velpic Limited*

Just gone LONG on Velpic Limited..People need to research this one with a sense of urgency as the growth thats about to follow will make this a multibagger from here.Current $30mill MC is incredibly cheap and a MC of $100m wont be far off. Alcoa signed up today for the companys product and just the start of whats to follow. Roadshow / Presentation in the following weeks should put Velpic in the limelight..A killer product and killer Team Russell Francis has put together. Leanne Graham is the king in this field and her ability to grow Velpic will be no different to her role at Xero.


----------



## thebigshorty (17 February 2016)

Stock on a breakout?


----------



## pixel (19 February 2016)

thebigshorty said:


> Stock on a breakout?



Thanks for the heads-up 
It's an interesting concept and business model; but will the Market warm to it?
I have it on my watchlist, but not bought yet. Could be tempted if/when the pullback reaches the gap.


----------



## richierouse (20 April 2016)

We caught up with Russell Francis, CEO and Co-founder of Velpic (VPC) to discuss the underlying business, its monetisation strategy, outline the recent growth in lessons and highlight the key milestones and catalysts for 2016.

Click below to watch:


----------



## System (1 October 2018)

On October 1st, 2018, Velpic Limited changed its name to VPCL Limited.


----------



## System (24 March 2021)

On March 24th, 2021, VPCL Limited (VPC) changed its name and ASX code to Health House International Limited (HHI).


----------



## ted75 (16 May 2021)

Was looking at medical marijuana stocks and came across HHI (Health House International)

https://healthhouse.com.au

Apparently was listed in 16th April 

3 distribution contracts, Acquisitions

$2.2m sales rev for the Qtr

$7m cash on hand



What you guys think ?


----------



## TechnoCap (16 May 2021)

SP dropped 50% in the past 4 weeks which doesn't provide a lot of short term confidence


----------

